# 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kragens



## rick88 (Jun 5, 2005)

Was at Kragens in San Francisco and saw this 15 million candlepower Thor Magnum w/ a Phillips 130 watt bulb, made by Cyclops Solutions for $29.99 after $10 rebate. Man, I just bought a 10 million just a 2 months ago for a little less that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

I was in a hurry so didn't get a chance to ask the salesman if i can open the box top to see how large it is. How much larger is it than the 10 million version?

6/12/05 This week's newspaper ad still shows the same price. If you don't have a Kragen's nearby, CSK's website now shows it, without the photo, but for $49.99. $50 for free shipping in CONUS. The $10 rebate should apply - anyone know if this is a manufacturer's rebate?

http://www.partsamerica.com/ProductDetail.aspx?mfrcode=QQQ&mfrpartnumber=CYCXS15Y


----------



## rick88 (Jun 6, 2005)

Here's an image of the ad:






Different model # and looks shorter than the ones reviewed here. Wonder if this is a new product, with the spotlight body specifically designed for the larger reflector.


----------



## cnee (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

I just went to the local Kragen store and bought one. I was thinking about getting a 10M Thor for sometime and this one came at good timing for me. The Magnum uses the same 12V 7A lead acid battery as the 10M. The reflector is bigger than the 10M and looks HUGH!!! Since I don't have a 10M Thor, I can't compare the beams. The menual says you could use either the 130W or the 100W Phillips bulbs though. 

Well, one interesting thing is the 10M Thor is still selling for 59.95 at the same Kragen store (and in Fry's)...


----------



## cnee (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

Oh, the Magnum's reflector is 9 inch in diameter.


----------



## cnee (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

Tonight we have a cloudy sky in San Jose, I shoot the Magnum beam directly into the cloud. I could see the cloud illuminated by the light beam. Not sure about the height of the cloud. But the beam is amazing. My wife said it's like the pumpkin patch! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## rick88 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

O, you bought one! The 10W Thor-X measures 9" (including the reflector ring) by 14" long. What's the dimension of the Thor Magnum? What brand battery does it use?

This link shows a comparison of the 10W & another 15W. That one looks like a larger reflector assembly was attached to the 10W body. Do you have any pics of the new one?


----------



## cnee (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

The Magnum is 11-1/2" by 16" long. The battery is generic with no brand info. It does have a model number CY-0112. 

I have pics for the exterior and beamshot but I can't seem to take the head apart to take pics of the interior. I removed the outer rubber ring and the retaining screw, but I couldn't figure out how to take the lens cap ring off. It is very tight. Is it a straight pull or to be rotated first? 


























I can post the interior pics if someone teach me how to take the lens cap apart...


----------



## rick88 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

Thanks for the pics! Oooh, i'm so jealous... Wonder if Cyclops Solutions will just sell the reflector/lens assembly to convert existing 10 mill into 15 mill lights. 

Your beam look great - the beam from my 10 mill has two very visible & annoying "dents" - your's seem much less visible.


----------



## rick88 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

O, did you say 1 screw? On the 10 mill, there are 8 screws around the top of the lens cap.


----------



## cnee (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

Well, the hot spot is really not as good as it looks in the picture. Since the hot spot in the picture is way over exposed so it just white out all the details. Visually there are lot's of artifacts in the hot spot. 

Yes, there's only 1 retaining screw on the lens cap. I couldn't figure out how to take the cap off. The manual does not give any detail on this.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

cnee,

1. Take out the retaining screw
2. Place the Thor between your legs with the reflector pointing out.
3. Grab the Black retaining ring with both hands and twist counter clockwise.
4. It will turn about 1 inch, when it stops it will slide off easily.

I went to Kragen to look at it and even though the Kragen in So. Cal. where I went was not offering the rebate I decided $39 was a good enough price or me.


Sorry everybody I did not have access to my wifes camera tonight.
This thing is the same length as my two 10 MCP Thors but much wider in the body and empty inside. If you have seen the Incredibles, think in terms of JackJack's head when he makes it look like a ballon. Then imagine he did that to a 10 MCP Thor. Rick88 hit the nail on the head, excuse the pun. The body has been enlarged to make the reflector seem less disproportionate. The body is not taller in the battery area, it is wider on both sides and a you can see from cnee's pic, it swoops down in a curved fashion on the bottom.
The beam is very focused in comparison to my 10 MCP Thors. The hotspot has a bright central core, that is what cnee's camera is picking up, that stays tight even 400 yards away. The corona is bright and big.

I have focusing rings I am going to put into my 10 MCP Thors and then compare beams on Friday night. Actually I am only going to put one ring in before Friday so I can compare a stock 10 MCP Thor with a 10 MCP focused Thor with My new 15 MCP yellow tug boat Thor. I plan to light up some high tension Power poles on a mountain in may area.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif focusing rings thread


----------



## rick88 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

Ooh, can't wait to see your comparison! Seems more plastic & a little less metal, especially with the screw on battery cap instead of the 10 mill's snap on cap. Does it weight a little more than the 10 mill? 

More space inside - wow, the modders might want to play with this one also!


----------



## Geologist (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

Do any of these retailers sell the Thor online?

could someone give me an idea of how heavy a THOR package is? I am stationed overseas and was curious the cost to ship it to an APO address.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

I still have my boxes so I will check in a little while, I have to go out now.
Also I took some pics comparing my Thors on my Treo and will try to post them tonight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## cnee (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

mtbkndad,

Thanks for the tips. Now we get to see the inside of it... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif





















Side by side with a Johnlite Search Guard:











Enjoy...


----------



## cnee (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

Hi Geologist,

The Thor Magnum X package weight more than 13 lbs according to my bath room scale.


----------



## Geologist (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

Thanks for the info. I did a check to see what it would cost to ship via USPS and it is over 20 bucks. Guess I'll wait till next time I am at home or see if the Thor is available in my local area. Looks like a fun light to scare the neighbors with (or the neighbor's neighbors) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cnee (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

I had to try really hard to resist the temptation of shooting into my neighbors at night... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif


----------



## rick88 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

Nice pics! I wonder if Johnlite makes the 15 mill also. The 10 mill is on their site www.johnlite.com.


----------



## rick88 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

This week's newspaper ad still shows the same price. 

If you don't have a Kragen's nearby, CSK's website now shows it, without the photo, but for $49.99. $50 for free shipping in CONUS. The $10 rebate should apply - anyone know if this is a manufacturer's rebate?

http://www.partsamerica.com/ProductDetail.aspx?mfrcode=QQQ&mfrpartnumber=CYCXS15Y


----------



## cnee (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

The rebate form I got is from Kragen, not from the manufacturer...


----------



## jabajet (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: 15 million Thor Magnum $29.99 after rebate Kra*

I would do the online purchase if I could get the $10 rebate. Can anyone link or host? (No C/S/K on the east coast /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif )


----------



## Wincet (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry to bump a really old thread, but this was the only thing I could find on it. Is still any way to get get the 15 million Thor? I have only seen the 10 million Thor.


----------



## Cigarman (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes they are available but not for much of a deal. I tried to order the 15mil one lately and got told they were on backorder till sept 1 for most people. Infuriating since its a halogen spotlight and those seem like they should be a dime a dozen. I've seen them go as high as $100 for some but the usual rate seems to be 40-50ish with 15 for shipping.

edit: Looks like WallyWorld has them. Could have knocked me down with a feather. http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5839257


----------

